# de pronto (= quizás)



## willg

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai une petite question! Je veux savoir dire "de pronto" en espagnol.

Par example: "De pronto voy a la fiesta de manana"
                  "De pronto nos ibamos a vivir a Francia"

C'est pour exprimer qu'il y a des possibilites pour faire quelque chose.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Willg*. No me suena el uso de de pronto para expresar "posiblemente", pero parece que en Colombia sí se puede usar en este sentido; el *DRAE* dice (observa la tercera):

*pronto**, ta**.*(Del lat. _promptus_).*de pronto.**1. *loc. adv. Apresuradamente, sin reflexión.*2. *loc. adv. *de repente* (‖ súbitamente, sin preparación).*3. *loc. adv._ Col._ *posiblemente.*


----------



## afterlife

Creo que solamente los colombianos usan "de pronto" con ese significado de "quizá", "a lo mejor".
Pero para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes "de pronto" significa "repentinamente".

Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## willg

Si en Colombia se usa y tiene el mismo significado como posiblemente quizas pero entonces necesito que me ayuden como expresar eso en frances, con los ejemplos que di.


----------



## Rayines

Domtom said:


> Hola, *Willg*. No me suena el uso de de pronto para expresar "posiblemente", pero parece que en Colombia sí se puede usar en este sentido; el *DRAE* dice (observa la tercera):
> 
> .*3. *loc. adv._ Col._ *posiblemente.*


Hola Domtom, Willg y afterlife: En Argentina sí lo usamos con ese sentido: "¡De pronto (>>> en tal caso/si se me ocurre) lo llamo y le digo que me devuelva los libros!"
Pero no veo ese uso en "De pronto nos íbamos a vivir a Francia". En todo caso es "De pronto nos fuimos...." como "repentinamente". O bien:"De pronto (si se nos canta/ocurre), nos vamos a vivir a Francia"


----------



## Domtom

willg said:


> "De pronto nos ibamos a vivir a Francia"


 


Rayines said:


> Hola Domtom, Willg y afterlife: En Argentina sí lo usamos con ese sentido: "¡De pronto (>>> en tal caso/si se me ocurre) lo llamo y le digo que me devuelva los libros!"
> Pero no veo ese uso en "De pronto nos íbamos a vivir a Francia". En todo caso es "De pronto nos fuimos...." como "repentinamente".


 
Sí, efectivamente, ya me había fijado que el segundo ejemplo no es correcto. Otra posibilidad para que fuese correcto: _De pronto (= posiblemente) nos iremos_ (en futuro) _a vivir a Francia._


----------



## afterlife

O de pronto *nos vamos* a vivir a Francia.

Yo diría "peut-être".


----------



## esteban

Hola willg:

Te confirmo que en Colombia, aparte de la acepción usual de "repentinamente", "de repente" usada también en los demás países hispanohablantes, "de pronto" tiene también el significado de "posiblemente", "quizás" que no se considera como jerga. Por eso, me sorprendí muchísimo cuando me enteré que en los demás países no se usaba nunca con este último sentido. Otro clásico malentendido es nuestro "¡qué pena!" que tiene también el significado de "¡qué vergüenza!". 

"¡_Qué pena_ con María! Le prometí que la iba a recoger esta tarde en su casa y mi carro [coche] se quedó en el taller del mecánico!"

"Ve [Oye], Miguel, ¿no tendrás _de pronto_ unos zapatos para escalar que me podás prestar?"

Saludos


----------



## willg

Si eso es cierto el que pena tambien solo nosotros lo usamos. Si no me habia fijado pero la segunda frase esta mal lo que queria decir era

"depronto iremos a vivir a francia"

Porfa ayudenme con las dos oraciones para expresar el "depronto."


----------



## esteban

¡Pucha! Se me olvidó leer los demás comentarios... En tu caso, willg, podrías traducir por:

"De pronto voy a la fiesta de manana"
"J'irai peut-être à la fête de demain"
"De pronto nos ibamos a vivir a Francia"
"On allait peut-être s'installer en France" ou "Il n'était pas exclu qu'on aille vivre en France"

Saludos


----------



## willg

Merci beaucoup! gracias, mais je voudrais savoir s'il y a quelques autres manieres pour dire la meme chose en plus de "peut-etre".


----------



## Saveria

Hola Willg. No sé si te puede servir todavía, pero he aquí un par de indicaciones. Existe, en el sur de Francia, una forma bastante exacta de traducir este uso de "de pronto": "d'un peu". Pero es muy coloquial, regional además, y no creo que puedas utilizarlo fuera de la Provenza... "D'un peu, je me casse la figure" (= j'ai failli me casser la figure), ou "D'un peu, on part vivre en Espagne". 
Te propongo pues esta expresión: "j'ai faillli aller à la fête", "on a failli aller vivre en France", para los casos en que se evoca a posteriori la idea, la posibilidad de una acción que no se concretó. 
En el caso en el que se evoca simplemente su posibilidad, propondría: "_il y a des chances qu_'on aille vivre en Espagne", "_il est possible que_ j'aille à la fête ce soir", o en forma interrogativa:  "pourquoi ne pas aller vivre en Espagne?", "tiens, si j'allais à la fête ce soir?"
y si la probabilidad es más certera: "j'irai _sans doute_ à la fête ce soir", "il y a _de fortes chances_ qu'on parte vivre en Espagne". 
Es lo que hay. Saludos.


----------



## swift

RE: Saveria

Te doy la bienvenida al foro, Saveria. Tu aporte es muy interesante.

Además de las que se han propuesto, yo emplearía "il se peut que".


----------



## emmanuelstleger

Si l'action a une forte probabilité de se réaliser, je dirai : 
"Nous irons probablement vivre en France"
ou alors 
"Nous irons certainement vivre en France"
Mais dans le cas d'une probabilité plus faible on pourrait remplacer le peut être par :
"Il est possible que nous allions en France" (moins fort que probablement)
"Il y a des chances que nous allions en France"

Bueno espero que te ayude ! Un saludo !


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Hay miles de propuestas, dependiendo del contexto y del significado. Por ejemplo:



willg said:


> Par exemple: "De pronto voy a la fiesta de manana"


"_Si ça se trouve_, j'irai à la fête demain" (coloquial)
Todavía no lo decidí, no te lo puedo confirmar, pero es muy factible que yo vaya.



esteban said:


> " (...) ¿No tendrás _de pronto_ unos zapatos para escalar que me podás prestar?"


 
En este ejemplo es sinónimo de "por casualidad".
"Tu n'aurais pas des chaussures d'escalade à me prêter, _par hasard_ ?"
Aquí en vez del futuro en castellano, se emplea el condicional en francés.


----------



## Amy9

Dans d'autres cas, on peut aussi le traduire par 'tout à coup'.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Amy9 said:


> Dans d'autres cas, on peut aussi le traduire par 'tout à coup'.


Difficilement quand le verbe est au futur ou exprime une possibilité dans le futur comme dans le cas de la question de ce fil .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## igruwka

swift said:


> RE: Saveria
> 
> Te doy la bienvenida al foro, Saveria. Tu aporte es muy interesante.
> 
> Además de las que se han propuesto, yo emplearía "il se peut que".


moi aussi, je le dirais comme ça + le subjonctif ou le futur: Il se peut que j'aille (ou j'irai) à la fête;
Il se peut que nous allions vivre en France.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> _Si ça se trouve_, j'irai à la fête demain


Esta me parece la más natural.


----------

